# The Witcher: Fans covern Rittersporns Lied aus der Netflix-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Fans covern Rittersporns Lied aus der Netflix-Serie*

						Seit Ende Dezember ist die Serienadaption von The Witcher auf Netflix verfügbar und eine musikalische Darbietung inmitten der düsteren Fantasy-Welt hat es den Zuschauern besonders angetan. Diese spornt Fans nun zu mannigfaltigen Eigeninterpretationen an.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Fans covern Rittersporns Lied aus der Netflix-Serie*


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (7. Januar 2020)

Das Metalcover ist gut zumindest wenn man dem Boy nicht beim rumhampeln zuschaut


----------



## trytolose (7. Januar 2020)

Der_Schnueffler149 schrieb:


> Das Metalcover ist gut zumindest wenn man dem Boy nicht beim rumhampeln zuschaut



Leo Moracchioli ist der beste und kein Boy.


----------



## Karotte81 (8. Januar 2020)

Weckt mich wenns mal ne News gibt wo iwas nicht gecovert wird ...


----------

